# Welding cyclinder loads



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a quick and interesting looking load - welding gas cyclinders modeled from disposable dessert gas cartridges (bike CO2 cartridges would also work). I added some home made warning labels taken from internet images and made pallets from plastc channel and deckplate:


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh, man, I love this! I've been saving these cartridges for something, now I know what. 

What did you use to weather (rust) your aluminum rivets (for link and pin)? 

Also, on the 2nd car, what are you using for non-slip or nonskid flooring. I found an unrelated website with a decorative border that I downloaded to reduce in size and use for this type of flooring. Unfortunately, it's 2-D

http://johnbearross.com/prototyper.html


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too. Now I can do something with all these BB gun cylinders. Brilliant idea. The labels look great as well.

Bob


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it's good to save useful shapes like these, never know how you'll end up using them. The pop rivets are painted flat brown (rattle can) then finished up by brush with acrylic burnt and raw sienna paint (cheapo 99 cent bottles). The deckplate is Plastruct plastic sheeting - used this on a number of my 7/8 critters and had some scraps left that fit.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Chris, 

So this is 7/8 scale, probably representing 12" gauge? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Dave, 

It's actually Gn15 (G on HO), my wintertime diversion from my garden SE layout.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Great idea! Really looks good. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

